# Sunny the snail



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I know this is usually an area for betta memorials, but I figured it was the best category for my other aquatic buddy. Sunny, the golden mystery snail, died some time in the past three days. I think the nitrite spike during my tank cycle might have been too much for him. I was careful to change the water very often during that time, but I think apple snails are very sensitive to nitrite and ammonia.

He was a nice big snail, and he loved bubbles; I'll never forget the times he played with the bubbles on the air stone. I hope they have a nice algae buffet in your watery resting place. ;u;


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, sorry about your little friend. He sounds like he was pretty cute. May he rest in peace


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Aww so sorry I find you can get just as attached to a snail as a fish I recently lost an apple snail named Oscar


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww sorry for your loss. :-( 
We just lost our little Apple Snail called Bramley. They are very cute its easy to become fond of them.


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks, guys <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

